# Browning Maxus ISSUES



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Browning quality went to hell when they started manufacturing guns overseas. I personally wouldn't/couldn't buy one unless it says "made in the USA".
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So the quality went down hill pretty much from day 1 when he partnered with FN in Belgium? I have a pretty vast collection and imo the quality went down after they stopped making them in Belgium. Also. My 3" maxus cycles 2 3/4 just fine. Never an issue


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> So the quality went down hill pretty much from day 1 when he partnered with FN in Belgium? I have a pretty vast collection and imo the quality went down after they stopped making them in Belgium. Also. My 3" maxus cycles 2 3/4 just fine. Never an issue


IMO, yes... Whether made in Belgium, Portugal or Japan the quality is far less than what it used to be.

PS- There still some made in Belgium but assembled in Portugal. 
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Remington is a poor example of American made quality. Anything from the 3 b's is better then what they make.


----------

